# Another master or a certificate ?



## S. (Oct 28, 2011)

Hi,

I have a bachelor in Film and TV from the Sorbonne in Paris, and I'm currently doing a master's degree at the Sorbonne as well (also in Film/TV).
Last year I applied to Columbia (producing). I didn't get in, that's why I went to the Sorbonne instead, which isn't so bad.

I'm still planning on studying in the US, and I'm considering two options :
 1)doing a certificate in development or producing at UCLA extension.
 2)trying to get into a master's degree (Columbia, UCLA, USC, if I can).

From what I read, certificates aren't really enough to get a job, but considering I'll already have a master's degree from the Sorbonne, maybe it's fine ? I don't know how well-renowned the Sorbonne is in the US.
That's why I'm thinking about doing another master in the US, but as it's very expensive I won't do it if it's not necessary.

Thank you for reading my message, please let me know if you can give me some advice.


----------



## Shenan (Nov 3, 2011)

If you are already getting a masters in film/tv, don't even bother with the certificate, unless you want to focus on a very specific area that you feel you don't know enough about, like screenwriting or cinematography, or producing as you have mentioned. If anything, I would probably recommend the UCLA professional program in producing http://www.filmprograms.ucla.e...ction=pr_ppp&side=pr not UCLA extension. You would be done in 10 weeks. You could do the UCLA extension certificate if you wanted to have more opportunities for internships though.

The only truly concrete thing an MFA (master of fine arts) degree will give you is it will make you eligible to teach at the university level (in the USA at least). Everything else is speculation, conjecture, and completely variable from person to person. You could make some connections that could lead to some opportunities that could lead to something, but it also may not. It will not get you a job (in fact some argue that it's detrimental to getting a job) any more than a certificate or a bachelor's degree or in some cases even no formal education will.

The Sorbonne is known by some people in the US. I know of it.

In other words, don't waste your money!


----------



## S. (Nov 9, 2011)

Thank you for your answer.

I didn't know about the Professional Program at UCLA, it seems very interesting. The only issue is that is requires a J-1 visa (I'm French) which has the "2 years home residency requirement" (I'd have to go back to France for two years before I can apply for a visa again).
With UCLA extension, it's slightly more expensive (1000 or 2000$), but it takes a year to complete and then I would be allowed another years for internships (F-1 visa). It gives me a lot more time to find a job that would allow me to stay permanently.
If there wasn't the visa problem, I would choose the professional program. The master I'm currently doing doesn't go very deep in the field I'm interested in (producing/development), so I feel like I need to acquire more knowledge on this.

Also, do you know if a French master allows me to teach in the US ? Or does it need to be from an American university ?


----------



## Shenan (Apr 4, 2012)

Sorry that it took so long - I just saw your reply now. I understand your logic regarding the visa, and it sounds like the extension program would be a better match for your specific circumstances. If you have the money, there's also nothing to prevent you from doing both programs, since they are both oriented to people who have a job.

Regarding the French masters, I'm not an expert but it seems to me that you should be able to teach in the US, at least at a community college. Generally the US universities want an MFA or PhD to teach, but depending on your experience I think they also accept MA/MS level. Community colleges look more for any level of Masters degree, and generally stay away from PhD. Good luck!


----------

